# Remote Desktop Redirected Printer Doc "magically appears"



## skummer101

I and a coworker have this strange issue going on. We will randomly (several times an hour) receive a Printer notification about a "remote desktop redirected printer doc" print job. This document is blank, and randomly appears. Setting the default printer to a PDF or OneNote printer results in constant notifications about where the document is to be printed to. Setting the default print queue to paused results in a pile of these documents. Speaking of the Devil I was just notified about another one.

Under the print queue this is what is listed:

Document Name: Remote Desktop Redirected Printer Doc
Status: Blank
Owner: me
Pages: N/A
Size: Blank
Submitted: just now and every 10 or so minutes since the last time I cleared the queue
Port: Blank

My coworker and I are running Windows 7 Pro x64. We are connecting to a mix of 2003 and 2008 R2 servers. I have changed in RDP settings to not redirect the client printers. I have removed printer drivers and reinstalled (not that I thought it would help as the issue jumps to the printer now set to default)... I am honestly at a loss and could use some thoughts. (Also, these machines are BRAND new, just received them from Dell not 4 weeks ago)


----------



## mantis484

Hi, 

How large is your network?

Do you share your printers from your PC?

You are remoting to the servers, does anyone else other than the two of you remote to these servers?

Have you noticed if it only happens on one server?

Are there any services on the servers that are scheduled to print reports of any kind.


----------



## skummer101

Anyone have any "relevant" ideas?

The issue seems to happen to machines with OneNote 2010 (might happen in older versions too).

The issue starts when you RDP into a Server, the culprits here are our 4 RemoteApp farm servers whom have Office 2010 installed but do not have OneNote.

Once you sign in, you get a prompt from OneNote asking where you would like to save the "printed" file, after that if you disable OneNote or select an alternate printer, the "Remote Desktop Redirected Printer Doc" starts spamming the spooler.

I have tried removing OneNoe, the entire Office Package; but once it the issue has started, it never quits.


----------

